# Umstieg auf Windows 10



## TCS1982 (30 Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Laptop Anschaffen nach Möglichkeit mit Windows 10. Momentan läuft mein Codesys V2.3 Problemlos auf Windows 8.1.
Weiss jemand ob das Codesys V2.3 mit Windows 10 Kompatibel ist?
MfG.
TCS1982


----------



## Wetzelaer (30 Juli 2015)

ich habe gestern auf Windows 10 geupdatet und es läuft noch


----------



## TCS1982 (30 Juli 2015)

Danke dann steht jetzt einem Kauf jetzt nichts mehr im wege.


----------

